# iPhone 4 vs EVO 4G: Total Cost of Ownership



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

iPhone 4 vs EVO 4G: Total Cost of Ownership.

*The iPhone 4, EVO 4G, Droid Incredible, and Google Nexus One; when it comes to choosing a smartphone, there are several worthy competitors on the market to consider. It is important to compare the key features that each phone and its carrier offer before making a decision. By looking at the chart below, you can compare pricing, plans and smartphone features and decide which phone will best suit your individual needs.*



> Editors note: Though the category is listed as unlimited plan, you should note that due to AT&Ts recent data service pricing change, theyre no longer offering unlimited data plan for new subscribers. Instead, new users will have the option to a 2 GB plan for $25 or a 200 MB plan for $15. This is rather unfortunate as other carriers may soon adopt AT&Ts tiered rate for data service, and the current a la carte pricing may not really reflect what the average user needs (its either too much data given, or not enough).
> 
> This cost comparison is also specifically tailored for a balance mix of users. Obviously, if youre a gadget geek, you know each phones specifications and dimensions by heart, but if youre just average Joe, you may not care if the phone is powered by a Qualcomm 1 GHz Snapdragon or its competitor sports the similar ARM-based Cortex-A8 CPU packaged with a PowerVR SGX graphics chip.
> 
> We encourage everyone to do further research if theyre in the market for a new smartphone, and well definitely be updating this blog post with more relevant links to resources and reviews as soon as possible.


Click on above link to view comparison.

-- Tom


----------

